# Topics > Robotics > Bio-inspired robotics >  Natural Robotics Contest

## Airicist2

naturalroboticscontest.com

----------


## Airicist2

The Natural Robotics Contest

May 3, 2022




> An opportunity for anyone to have their idea for a bioinspired robot be turned into a reality:
> 
> To enter, you'll need a drawing of your robot and a short description of what it does. We're looking for creativity and potential impact, not drawing ability, so you don't need to be an artist to win.
> 
> Submissions are invited from people of all ages - anyone with an interest in nature or robotics is welcome.
> 
> The deadline for submissions is June 30, 2022. 
> 
> The winning submission will be designed and fabricated into a real prototype by the robotics team, and will be unveiled over the summer.

----------


## Airicist2

The Natural Robotics Contest 2022 Winner: 'Gillbert'

Oct 20, 2022




> This summer, we held a contest seeking ideas robots inspired by nature, that could help the world. And then we made the winning idea into a real working prototype!  
> 
> The winner this year was 'Gillbert' by Eleanor Mackinstosh, a robotic fish that filters microplastics using its gills.

----------

